# Conformation Critique Request - 4 Year Old Grade Gelding



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

This is my gelding, Buck. I was told that he was an Arabian/Missouri Foxtrotter cross, but his real breed is anyone's guess. I've never caught him gaiting, but I guess his face is kind of dishy. He's a great trail horse with a nearly unflappable personality and a willing attitude. Anyway, I was wondering how he stacks up conformation-wise.

Here are two photos of him that I hope will work, pre-ride and post-ride, taken on Sunday. 



















Any input from you confo masters is greatly appreciated.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Shoulder angle is just a tad upright
Good depth through his girth/chest
I like his neck set and he has a handsome head 
Front legs look good down to his pasterns, which could be a little more upright
Back looks long
Nice round hindquarters - araby hindquarters
Posty in the back legs but no extreme faults that i can see


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Thanks! It's nice to have a more experienced eye pick out his good and bad points. Is there anything I need to take into consideration re: his long back? 

Also, I just noticed that I put "confirmation" rather then "conformation" in the thread title, and I don't know how to change it.  I know the difference, I swear! I don't know what I was thinking when I typed that up!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess I see things a little different. His back is a touch too long, but I find him fairly upright in the pasterns. Nice cleans legs, maybe stands under himself a bit in the front. His neck ties in really nice to his withers and chest, and I'd hazrd a guess he is a smooth ride. Not the strongest hip but I don't mind it. 
Overall, I think he is really nice!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I think he looks like what they described him as. Arab and MFT. Cute boy. Not all crosses will gait. Heck, not all purebreds will gait either.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is a useful looking horse. He is a bit back at the knee but probably will hold up for what you are using him for. He has LOVELY LOW SET hocks on slightly over straight hind legs. He is long backed.. with a long coupling. The long back and the back at the knees are the only faults I really do not like. 

However, a nice horse to ride out on trails is worth a lot and I would not be concerned with these faults.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

his coloration almost looks like the way foals shed out a shade or two darker than their baby fur. 

changed the title. it's a common mistake.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the input, everyone.  

He has a lot of white ticking in his fur tinyliny, but I think it's rabicano, not roaning. He has a white spot on his belly on the other side, too. Sorry for the goofy photo, it's the only one I have of that side.


----------



## Coloureds4Mimi (Jul 9, 2012)

Ha! That last pic is amazing! Sorry, I'm nowhere near a confo expert, I just love the pic 

He looks gorgeous to me, love his low hocks! But like I said I am no expert!


----------

